# Looking for accomodation



## toochling (Jun 13, 2013)

We are looking for accomodation asap as my inlaws are coming for vacation here in Sydney, 3 people to lease the one big room or 2 bedrooms will also do. (House share or granny flat)

Duration would be Aug 31- Oct 1.

Any suggestions? Preferred location is around Parramatta NSW.
Thanks

Pls contact me at [email protected]


----------

